# Making Vivarium Decor - What's safe?



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

So Poly/Grout/Sealent I get are the basics 

What about finishing your items though

What are safe finishes i.e varnishes, paint, sand etc?


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would like to know the answer to this too as hubby wants to make something for our gecko .


----------



## Corfel (Apr 29, 2013)

So to update those interested

I asked Tomcannon who I'm sure won't mind me re-posting this 

"The most effective way I find after grouting is to paint with acrylic paints. You can add some to your final layer of grout to give a base colour if you wish and then add on top of that. Acrylic paints are 100% safe so technically don't need sealing, however, for extra strength and ease of cleaning I then use polyvine acrylic varnish, again 100% safe. "


Hope this helps others~


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Water based paint and then a coat of yatch varnish works fine.
Just make sure you leave anything varnished to air off for a good week or so before using it.
You can also seal/glue things with PVA.

You can also use papermache to make things with.


----------

